# 350Z or RX-8



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

which would you take and why?
i think they both look sweet but i prefer nissan
pretty hard decision for me


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

g200sx said:


> *which would you take and why?
> i think they both look sweet but i prefer nissan
> pretty hard decision for me *


hands down the nissan is a better over-all car. no one will EVER say, "that things ugly" about a 350Z, and i have heard that a few times about the RX8. In a lot of ways the rx is "cool" but it just nothing like the 350Z. however, i have never drivin an RX-8, but i do know a lot about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

The 350Z is a beautiful machine, I would definitely go with that over the RX8. However, I really like the redline on the RX8.

Hands down, 350Z.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

at first i was going to whait for the rx-8 for my first car but after i drove my cusins i desited to get the z

But i can't realy mack up my minde between em'


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

They are both good and both have respectable numbers in performance, but the thing to look at is the future of them. When turbos come along it will give the Z the boost that everyone wants, same for the RX-8, but when you put the turbos on that rotary in the RX your reliability goes down the drain.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a tough one. I really do like how the Z is built around the suspension system, but I like the lightweight and well balanced chassis of the RX8. Plus, I've always been a big fan of Rotary engines: They may not be the quickest thing through a 1/4 mile from a standing start, but when you're trying to evade cops, cones, or a styrofoam wall, few motors can best it.

As for my personal preference, I think I'd just wait til I get a nice solid job and I'm married, and get both.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I think you should of compared the Infiniti G35 to the RX-8 since the 350Z is only a two seater. That's why I think it's hard to choose between the two. That and I have never test driven either cars.

In my opinion, I like the 350Z and G35 better because both the 350Z and G35 have more horspower and torque at lower rpms plus both the 350Z and G35 have better fuel economy then the RX-8.

But, I think the RX-8 would be a great track car because of its rigid design, engine layout, and light weight. I would definitly own an RX-8 because its unique and has 50/50 weight distribution with rear wheel drive which means a potential drifting vehicle.

One more thing, the 350Z's brother, the G35, is now being known as the new Skyline, so you could say the G35 is closest thing we have to a Skyline GT-S. Just wait for the Infiniti G35 GT-R which will be the closest thing to a Skline GT-R here in the states. 

I don't think it will be called the G35 GT-R, but the new Infiniti GTR is rumored to have a DOHC 3.5 V8 with 4 wheel drive.
Here's some info: http://freespace.virgin.net/joss.ellis/GTR/R35_Specs.html


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *I think you should of compared the Infiniti G35 to the RX-8 since the 350Z is only a two seater. That's why I think it's hard to choose between the two. That and I have never test driven either cars.*


The number of seats in the two vehicles mean nothing. The G35 Sports Coupe is meant to be a luxury cruiser with a sporty ride, not a "true" sports car like either of the other two cars. The Z - RX8 comparison is more apt: They start in the same price range, offer a similar driving experience, and similar styles of performance (<< does not imply 'similar performance').


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm not sure. I've been driving rotary powered cars for years and loved every second of it... but I took a break and bought a car with some torque so I'm not sure if I can go back to having a car with no mid-range again.

I was planning on buying an RX-8, 350Z, or an EVO in two years... but the RX-8 is beginning to lose favor.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> *The number of seats in the two vehicles mean nothing. The G35 Sports Coupe is meant to be a luxury cruiser with a sporty ride, not a "true" sports car like either of the other two cars. The Z - RX8 comparison is more apt: They start in the same price range, offer a similar driving experience, and similar styles of performance (<< does not imply 'similar performance'). *


yeah well, i was loking at the "overall" picture trying to compare the same thing to the same thing. I did not know that this was a performance issue.

If I want to be very technical, I would say that you can't compare the RX to the Z because they are from different manufactures. That would be like comparing an orange to an apple. You can't say this one taste better then that because the are two different fruits or two different cars which runs along the same line as comparing a PS2 to an XBOX(in my opinion.)

But, enough of the technical mubo jumbo, 350Z all the WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hell... of course! i'd pick a BMW 330xi... four doors and AWD. 
.
.
.
oh, okay... 350Z  , like i'll ever get one with our sky-high import taxes... 100% tax+shipping = no 350Z for me.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*The 350Z!*

The 350Z has the RX-8 in a headlock!

C1 Bender


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I like the RX8 over the 350z. I think it looks better and the suicide door thing is pretty cool. Another thing is I really dont like the numbers the Greddy 350z produced. I mean 323hp for a twin-turbo? It sounds like the engine doesnt take upgrades very well. Ive never heard of a rotary engine that didnt take upgrades well.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the GReddy is only a first stage turbo product... they're still testing the limits of the engine.

as it is, an overly aggressive computer box accounts for some of the conservative numbers and pressures people are putting into the engine... once Nissan releases the codes or some cracks it, expect a flood of higher powered turbo applications for the car!

btw, 323 *whp* is still around 70++ hp over stock (around 250, so i'm not complaining...  )

and think about demand... there is a big demand for aftermarket products for the Z, because a lot of people have one and are willing to pay... i just don't see your regular RX8 owner doing that... and tuning what is basically a *brand new engine design* (quite different from the old rotaries!) will be quite a challenge, $-wise.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

For the future of the car and the pure horspower advantage of the 350 I would definitely take the Z. Plus, the Z just speaks to me (especially in my dreams, ). Later,
Fletch


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The RX-8 is just fucking ugly!!!!!!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*The 350Z looks the best of the two.*

Recently I was able to get another look at the RX-8 up close and in person. I gotta admit, It looks better than I originally thought. Actually it looks kinda cool and it has a helluva cheap price and a darn good warranty. 

But the 350Z still has the RX-8 in a serious headlock.

C1


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

350z hands down! i would never drive a car that made a zoom zoom sound!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Having been able to drive all the cars mentioned, the RX8, 350z, G35 sedan and sport coupe, I would have to say that for track use i felt that the RX8 would have the edge over the 350z in handling alone. the side to side transitions are quicker in my opinion then the z. I felt the z push more then the 8. But the 8 has no torque compared to the z and the z would smash on the 8 acceleration, time and time again.

As for the G35's, they dont compare to the 350z in handling. The Z is a different animal, if you wanna look rich and snoot, get the G35s you cannot go wrong, but in the performance driving world that I live in, I wont concider them in the same class. sorry.

-verno


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

Definately Z, because after years of trying, I still can't understand how that damn rotary engine works!


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

350Z all the way. My buddy had a RX-7 and by the time he hit 30,000 miles he was on his second motor. Then mazda told him that he cant take it back to them because the cant fix it anymore. Thats pretty F*&#@$ up cause he worked there at the dealership. Bottom line is that rotorys suck and no when can work on them to fix them when they break and thats often


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Surely you are talking about the Genesis engine and not the new redesigned side-port Renesis engine right? What exprience do you have on the new engine to base you opinion on it? 

Im not bashing or being an ass, im just curious.

-verno


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds like your friend just got a lemon. That happens with all cars.

Rotarys are on the delicate side, but with proper break-in and careful use, it'll give you the performance you're looking for and last a fair while.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

There are RX-8s printed on paper and RX-8s in person. I have sighted three so far on the road, and what a beauty. When I first read about the RX-8 in a car magazine, I thought it was hideously ugly. It only has about a 20 bhp drop from the FD3S, with NO turbos. Having driven an FD3S, I can tell you that theres no way this car is not a monster like its predecessor. Wait until mazdaspeed (Mazda's Nismo) comes out with their version of the RX-8. Both it and the 350 are gorgeous cars, however.

Long live the rotary.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i still can't seem to decide which of the two. i like the styling on both of them. the rx8 got major exposure for being in the X2 movie and the way it looked in the movie was sweet. the Z however just has that look and it has major aftermarket support. it doesn't need to be in a movie but that would make it so much better if it was


----------

